# How short should a viszlas nails be.



## shelaghbrayshaw

Does anyone know how short to go with their nails?


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/art-of-nail-trimming.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/05/trimming-baileys-nails-video.html

If you can hear the nails on a hardwood floor they are too long.

video of nail trimming on the links above. 

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## dextersmom

Yes, you want the nails as short as possible... but without hitting the quick. And keep in mind if a dog has had long nails for a while, they will have a long quick. You have to shorten them over time to get the quick to recede.


----------



## Michi246

this is my favourite nail trimming video 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MM4HQDb1Ef0


----------



## Spy Car

Short. The problems that can result from a dog having long nails is probably one of the least recognized health issues in the minds of most dog owners. 

Short nails allow an dog to take a natural athletic stance and enable it to move optimally. Long nails can throw off the body alignment and lead to (or exacerbate) orthopedic issues. For athletic dogs like Vizslas it is imperative to keep nails short. 

Bill


----------

